# EAST TEXAS STYLE BRISKET & RIBS



## gary s (Dec 13, 2014)

*I posted this after Thanksgiving. I wanted to post it again for those who have questions, are need help.*

*Gary's East Texas Style Brisket, Ribs & Beans*

*                  Outside temp was 45°*

*5:00 AM - Make Coffee*

*5:05 AM - Fired up Smoker using my trusty old weed burner*

*5:10 AM - Pulled Brisket out of Fridge*

*5:11 to 5:40 AM - Drink Coffee*

*5:40 AM - Trim Brisket, Season and get ready for the smoker*

*6:00 AM - Smoker at about 250° Put on Brisket*

*6:03 to 7:00 AM - Drink more coffee glance at smoker every*

*                                      once in a while.*

*7:00 to 7:30 AM - Ran to the store to get stuff for Beans*

*7:30 AM - Threw another split on the fire*

*7:30 to 11:00 AM - Throw another split and a little charcoal *

*                                         every so often.*

*11:00 AM - Start browning bacon, cutting up onion, peppers,*

*                         and bell peppers for beans (Dutch’s Wicked Baked Beans)*

*11:20 AM - Took Baby Backs out of fridge, trimmed, pulled off membrane*

*                        seasoned and finished putting together the beans.*

*11:30 AM - Ribs and beans ready for smoker.*

*11:55 AM - Pulled brisket off to wrap, put on Baby Backs &Beans*

*                        Brisket back on, put another split on the fire.*

*1:00 PM – Spritzed Ribs  (Apple Cider), everything looking good*

*1:20 PM – Added another split and started another chimney of charcoal.*

*1:30 PM – Added charcoal.*

*2:00 PM – Pulled Baby Backs wrapped and back on.*

*2:00 PM - Outside temp 60° Cloudy and damp*

*2:40 PM – I checked the temp on my brisket, this is something*

*                      I hardly ever do, simply because I have cooked so many*

*                      I can tell by feel and looks. But the temps were 180 at the*

*                      big end (Point) and 190 at the small end (Flat), after 8.5 hours,  *

*                      getting close.*

*3:20 PM – Added a little more charcoal, unwrapped ribs and brisket.*

*                      Temps were 196° at the flat and 190° at the point.*

*4:00 PM – Pulled the Ribs and Beans.*

*4:15 PM – Pulled the Brisket. Just a little over 10 hours today.*

*                      203° at the flat and 212° at the point*

*                      (a little higher than I like at the point)*

*                       That’s why you just can’t go by time, it was done quicker*

*                       than I had expected .*

*I started out with my temp at 250° but let it ease back to 225° and held*

*that the rest of the smoke. Used Hickory and a little Pecan.*

*Also, you guys and gals who have a side burner on you grill its great for starting you chimney.*

*4:30 PM – Everything resting till supper time. Yum Yum*

*$2.99 a Lb. Brisket*













IMG_20141202_144107_315.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






$2.99 a Lb. Baby Backs













IMG_20141202_144135_727.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015


















IMG_20141202_144140_803.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Brisket ready and waiting on me













IMG_20141203_052625_968.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015
__ 2


















IMG_20141203_053606_807.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






A little EVOO, Salt & Pepper and waiting to go on the smoker













IMG_20141203_054036_242.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015


















IMG_20141203_054151_382.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Brisket Seasoning, (Top Secrete)













IMG_20141203_060316_112.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Using my side burner to start my Chimney 













IMG_20141203_065041_791.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Brisket looks pretty lonely all by it's self













IMG_20141203_082006_198.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Ribs getting ready to be trimmed up













IMG_20141203_102044_459.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Pulling the membrane off the backside













IMG_20141203_102311_471.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






This is all I trimmed with the membrane













IMG_20141203_102338_559.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






A little mustard today













IMG_20141203_102433_691.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans Waiting to go on













IMG_20141203_102845_196.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Baby Backs seasoned and waiting













IMG_20141203_103907_650.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Butcher paper (Actually Parchment Paper Here)  ready for the brisket













IMG_20141203_104722_999.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Brisket after 6 hours getting ready to wrap in butcher paper













IMG_20141203_113736_174.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Wrapped and ready to back on the smoker













IMG_20141203_113939_511.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Smoker looks a little better, brisket not lonely anymore













IMG_20141203_114023_014.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Ribs after 2 hours getting ready to be wrapped and back on the smoker













IMG_20141203_135703_464.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Everything unwrapped and back on to finish up













IMG_20141203_151754_488.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Beans are ready













IMG_20141203_153903_872.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Ribs and Brisket Ready













IMG_20141203_174731_508.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






You can see I had to have a sample   resting a little more













IMG_20141203_174751_029.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Ribs ready to be wrapped back up  for grandson













IMG_20141203_174755_803.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015






Brisket, sliced, super tender and juicy













IMG_20141203_174908_282.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015
__ 2






Bottom Side













IMG_20140524_185613_974.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015
__ 3






My supper      Forgot the Ribs   













IMG_20141203_175302_640.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 18, 2015


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice , Gary...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  looks like you get :
	

		
			
		

		
	







I'm Smoking Sunday ...stay tuned for the show....


----------



## gary s (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh I'll be watching

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Dec 14, 2014)

That was worth a second look.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks David


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow, nice smoke Gary !  Everything looks sooo good....  My next brisky, I think I'am gonna try the butcher paper as I've not tried that before..... Ribs & beans look great as well.....  All around just a great thread !

:points1:


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 17, 2015)

Butcher paper I have seen has plastic on one side, does it melt?

Why use butcher paper rather than foil?

Foil keeps the juices inside. Does the butcher paper?


----------



## gary s (Jan 17, 2015)

I use non-coated    Butcher paper hold in some of the juices and moisture, but lets some escape and helps in keeping the bark firmer 

Gary


----------



## treetopflying (Feb 6, 2015)

The brisket and ribs look great Gary.  Where did you get a brisket for 2.99lb?  I can't find anything cheaper than $3.99(select) and that was at Sam's.


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

treetopflying said:


> The brisket and ribs look great Gary.  Where did you get a brisket for 2.99lb?  I can't find anything cheaper than $3.99(select) and that was at Sam's.


I usually buy most all my smoking meat at Sam's   I looked at the picture again, sorry that was the Baby Back's and they were on sale at the grocery store

Gary


----------



## outspoken (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the play by play, going to be giving this one a try ASAP!


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2015)

Good, I'll be watching

Gary


----------



## graco (Apr 15, 2015)

What type of butcher paper can we use for brisket?


----------



## gary s (Apr 15, 2015)

I think the last roll I bought was at Sam's   Grocery store is where I have gotten it before

Gary


----------



## jimpam (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh my gosh, thank you so much for the tip on lighting the charcoal on the side burner!   I can't believe I never thought of that, and my grill is 5 feet from my smoker lol.

thanks again!


----------



## gary s (Apr 16, 2015)

Here is my Senior moment , I was getting ready to light a chimney of lump, I sat the Chimney on my side burner  while I was getting a piece of news paper, when I came back and saw it sitting on the burner I said "Duh"  so that's how I started using the side burner.

gary


----------



## jimpam (Apr 16, 2015)

Ha!  Sometimes that is just what it takes for a great idea to blossom.   Can't wait to do it, so I guess I better smoke this weekend!


----------



## garvinque (May 29, 2015)

Your brisket looks great!!!!


----------



## drunkted (May 30, 2015)

That's a gorgeous brisket!


----------



## freiesleben (Jun 30, 2015)

This looks so good Gary, I am going to try making brisket for the first time for 4th of July. 

I have cooked several chickens, ribs, pulled pork(pulled port only once) and one salmon(not at one time of course), so now it is time to try brisket as I am in Texas :)

I am definitely going to follow above when making it. But I am not sure if I should use my "own" rub or just salt/pepper which I believe is the real Texan style.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2015)

You con use your own rub, just make sure it doesn't have a lot of sugar in it,  Brisket is going to be cooking a long time and you don't want the sugar to burn.

I use my rub sometimes,  The Salt and Prpper really bring out the flavor of the meat.

Gary


----------



## smokin218r (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks Awesome Gary!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I need to try a brisket real soon!


----------



## freiesleben (Jun 30, 2015)

gary s said:


> You con use your own rub, just make sure it doesn't have a lot of sugar in it,  Brisket is going to be cooking a long time and you don't want the sugar to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, my rub has quite a lot of brown sugar in it, so it might be better with just salt and pepper, do you have a good mixing ratio for that, if I may ask :)

Soren


----------



## pink flamingo (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok, Saturday morning August 29th the brisket is going in. Tomorrow after work I'll start shopping  around. I'll let you know how the smoke turns out. I really like reading your articles.


----------



## gary s (Aug 25, 2015)

Pink Flamingo said:


> Ok, Saturday morning August 29th the brisket is going in. Tomorrow after work I'll start shopping around. I'll let you know how the smoke turns out. I really like reading your articles.


Hey , Thank you so much, I am usually around if you have any questions, PM me any time   I will be smoking Ribs Saturday

Gary


----------



## pink flamingo (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like the pic "bottom side " you smoked with the fat cap down.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey Gary

Everything looks even better the second time around.  Enjoyed this before and really enjoyed it now.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## gary s (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks Gary


----------



## jminrod (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi Guys, Looking at trying my first brisket this weekend or next. I have 2 questions

1.) I have not seen anything in the posts about tender quick, I remember buying because of what I read on here about the danger zone. I used for turkey but wasn't sure if brisket would need it?

I am using an electric smoker if that matters. It does get up to the temps mentioned but thought I better ask about the tender quick because of the length of the time it will be in the smoker.

2.) Can I cook the brisket at 200 degrees (Smoker temp) if I was going to start it late at night and leave it run until the morning?


----------



## sauced (Jun 17, 2016)

Man...that brisket looks like a killer!!! Great job.


----------



## gary s (Jun 17, 2016)

Sauced said:


> Man...that brisket looks like a killer!!! Great job.


Thank you

Gary


----------

